# Any of you guys know some binary?



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

I know most numbers in Binary, but could any of you guys move me into the right direction of finding words or phrases in Binary. Are there whole words that are in Binary code or do you have to use letters to make words?
Raistlin


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Binary is binary....1's and 0's, nothing more and nothing less. What do you mean by words? 431A3A24 431B 1C 2D242C1C2D23

Put your ASCII decoder on that one


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

I mean do those 1's and 0's make up words or do they only make up letters that form words? If I were to say Hi (01001000,01101001), H-01001000 and I-01101001. Is there a set way to just say Hi simpler? I mean is there a way to simplify Hi to something shorter than this big old code? 0100100001101001.
Raistlin


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have fun with this:
http://nickciske.com/tools/binary.php


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Note: on the above link:

If you use that text to binary form, make sure there is nothing after the char(s) you put in or it will not be accurate. Just hold down del for a few after the last char you enter.

Here's another example.

First look at an extended ASCII chart

hexits = 0123456789ABCDEF

hex,dec,bin
0xA,10,1010
0xB,11,1011
0xC,12,1100
0xD,13,1101
0xE,14,1110
0xF,15,1111
0x5,5,101

the ^ character = 0x5E = (5*16)+14 = 94

or

the ^ character = 0x5E = 1011110 = 94
(append the bits of 0xE onto the bits of 0x5)

That's only 7 bits, though, which is why the form in the above post will ad a zero in front.

Thats how you do 1 char. To represent more, you just keep appending bits; making sure the number of bits for each character is 8.

So if ^ = 01011110 , then ^^ would be 0101111001011110

Just keep in mind that the binary value for the character 3 and the binary for the integer 3 are different.

Shadow2531 (all characters)
01010011011010000110000101100100011011110111011100110010001101010011001100110001

Shadow2531 (2531 as 32bit INT. It's an improper mix, and just an example.)
01010011011010000110000101100100011011110111011100000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000000000001010000000000000000000000000000001100000000000000000000000000000001


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks Rockn and Shadow,
Shadow what is the difference though between binary and ASCII? What is all of this that you stated in your last post:
hexits = 0123456789ABCDEF

hex,dec,bin
0xA,10,1010
0xB,11,1011
0xC,12,1100
0xD,13,1101
0xE,14,1110
0xF,15,1111
0x5,5,101

the ^ character = 0x5E = (5*16)+14 = 94

or

the ^ character = 0x5E = 1011110 = 94
(append the bits of 0xE onto the bits of 0x5)

I looked at this site for letters:
http://www.tekmom.com/buzzwords/binaryalphabet.html
And this one for numbers:
http://www.johnselvia.com/binary/bin1-7.html

Basically all I need to know to write binary code is letters and numbers? Is there any other types of binary(I am supposing ASCII is another type of binary?)


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

ASCII is a numerical representation of a character. The representation can be in binary code, hexidecimal code, octagonal code or whatever.

To do what you want, just look at the ASCII chart. For each character, it lists a hex representation and a decimal representation. Convert either one of those representations and append bits like I said above.

By looking at the chart, a capital *A* is 65 in decimal or 45 in hex. So you convert 65 in decimal or 45 in hex to binary to get the bits.

65 in binary is 1000001. That's 7 bits there. Since each char is a byte and 8bits = 1 byte, you need to have one more bit. So put a 0 in front.

01000001 represents A.

to find the bits of an ascii character, it's easiest to use the hex value representation because you only need to know the 4bit binary values of 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15 to find the binary value of the Character.

Just use the chart.

BTW, the hexits are the number and characters that can be used for hexidecimal code. F in hex = 15 or 1111 in binary. Each hexit in a hex value is 4 bits. So if you have FF in hex, it would be 11111111.


----------



## Arky (Aug 17, 2004)

The answers to all of the questions you have posed can be found with a few minutes of searching with Yahoo or Google on the key words in your questions. lol


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks Shadow. Arky, I have looked, but have found too much junk also. I can't find a very good informational site to go to to find info binary. I mean I have found some, but I need some explanation still over some of these subjects. Shadow, on the top of the list of ASCI terms were "Null", Start of heading", heck that whole column to the far left on the first chart. Can you give me a summary of what those are about or where a good place to find info about them can be find. I used the site that you gave me Rockn and for some reason I kept on getting a square, but when I instered the 8-digit ASCII that I got from shadow it worked. Can you guys please tell me what code I have learned, I thought I learned Binary. 1-00001 2-00010 3-00011 4-00100 5-00101. Can you tell me what code this is? 
Thanks,
Raistlin


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

O.K. We'll try it this way.

Since you know the binary values for 1,2,3,4,5 , I can tell you are able to find the binary value for a decimal.

Look at the chart again. Look at the capital L. Look at the decimal representation. You will notice that the decimal representation for L is 76.

Convert 76 to binary and you have the binary value for L.

That's your answer. However, 1001100 is only 7 bits. So you make it 8.

01001100 is L.

You can do that for each character in a word. Also notice that the numbers are in the chart too.

Now for the first column, those are non-printing charactesr for carriage returns, horizontal tabs, ESC, backspace etc. Non printing characters will show up as a square or other shapes.

Here's another chart for you
http://www.asciitable.com/


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks again Shadow,
Do you seperate any of the binary code when spelling out a word? I also noticed that when I put "hi" in that decoder that Rockn gave me, it gave me more than 16 digits. What did I do wrong or is it translating into something else? When using words in Binary, would I put the code for space between each word? Thanks again Shadow
Raistlin


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

If you are just doing it as a sig on a forum or whatever, it's up to you whether you use a real space or the coded space. It's a matter of style. If you want to fully represent though, you should use the coded space.

As for the form Rockn linked, if I put in *hi*, I get 0110100001101001 , which is correct.


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Sorry, I have one more question. (I hope) my last question is about numbers. That chart you gave me had the numbers 0-9 listed and were listed from 48 to 57. Does that mean that I would insert the binary code for 1, would be 00110001 because 49 equals that? And number 1 would not be 0001 because it stands for NULL? If the top scenario is the case then how would I get 10? Would it be just like a word? For example 0011000100110000, is this 10 or would it be 01010? And is the numbers for binary like 00000001, 00000010, 00000011, and etc... That would be the code for Null, Start of heading, and Start of text? 
Raistlin


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Yep you got it. ( like a word).

1 = 00110001
0 = 00110000

10 = 0011000100110000

NUL = 00000001

:up:


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks Shadow
Rat


----------

